# Die wohl sensibelste LED-Leuchtpose Deutschlands!!



## www.mbfishing.de (10. April 2009)

Biete hier wohl die beste Leuchtpose für´s sensible Angeln an, eine ca. 37 cm lange Leuchtpose mit 3 Gramm Tragkraft. Diese hat folgende Vorteile:



Wenn nachts auf Grund geangelt wird und die Pose liegt auf dem Wasser und es beißt ein Fisch, so bewegt sich die LED-Kugel um satte 20 cm und somit ist der Biß hervorragend zu sehen
Durch die äußerst schlanke Form spürt der Fisch beim Anbiß auch keinen oder kaum messbaren Wiederstand und der Köder wird erheblich seltener losgelassen. Jeder Angler wird verblüfft sein, wie viele große Weißfische nachts auf Futtersuche sind.
Jeder Forellenteichangler kennt folgende Situation: Im Sommer beißen die Forellen am besten nachts oder in der Dammerung! Aber wie diese beangeln? Viele Leuchtposen sind durch die Bauart nicht zum Forellen fangen geeignet. Mit dieser Pose werden die Fänge in der Dunkelheit drastisch steigen.
Die kleine LED ist für Angler nachts auf weit über 50 Meter zu sehen. Durch die Größe von ca. 2 mm ergibt sich jedoch keinerlei Scheuchwirkung bei den Fischen!! Jedes Knicklicht ist dagegen ein Flutlicht! So kann auch Nachts hervorragend im flachen Wasser geangelt werden, ohne das die Fische vom Licht verscheucht werden! Auch ideal für Schleien.
Mit einer frischen Batterie leuchtet diese Pose ca. 14 Tage am Stück!! Wenn die Pose nicht mehr im Einsatz ist, bitte die Batterie aus der Pose entnehmen und in dem Lieferbeutel packen, so hält die länger!
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Die entsprechende Batterie sowie einen entsprechenden Posenadapter lege ich mit bei!*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Weiteres unter:

http://www.mbfishing.de/?site=shop&cat=23&details=230003


----------

